# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses de Mallorca a 09-08-2012

## perdiguera

Los embalses de Mallorca

La semana pasada estuve en Mallorca por motivos laborales y por un fallo de coordinación me sobró bastante tiempo, lo que me permitió visitar los dos embalses que tiene Mallorca en su territorio.

Estos embalses ya habían sido objeto de visita por parte de algunos miembros del foro e incluso se pueden ver algunas fotos de ellos en el hilo siguiente puestas por IMP68

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...es-de-Mallorca

Como podréis ver en los carteles explicativos los embalses son la base del abastecimiento de agua a la ciudad de Palma de Mallorca y están interconectados.
Bombeando agua del Gorg Blau al  de Cúber para luego llevarla hacia la potabilizadora.

Ambos estaban a un nivel medio y cada uno tiene las presas en sentido opuesto.

Como he visto que no tenían la ficha del Seprem pues las traigo aquí

Empezamos con la de Gorg Blau. Capacidad 7,34 Hm3 Fijáos que debe haber un fallo en los datos de la SEPREM ya que la capacidad de desagüe de su aliviadero es menor que la avenida máxima. Y bastante menor.

DATOS GENERALES	 	PRESA	 
Nombre de la Presa:	GORCH-BLAU	Tipo de Presa:	Gravedad
Otro Nombre:	 	Altura desde cimientos (m):	50
En fase de:	Explotación	Longitud de coronación (m):	45
Titular de la presa:	CDAD. BALEARES	Cota coronación (m):	613,18
Proyectista:	M-PASCUAL - EPTISA	Cota cimentación (m):	563
Categoría según riesgo:	 	Cota cauce (m):	575
Fin de las obras:	01/01/1971	Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	8
Recrecimiento:	--	Nº de desagües:	0
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0999107 - 4423261	Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	-
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - -	Nº de aliviaderos:	1
Usuarios:	- -	*Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):* *76,000 -* 	 	Regulación:	No, Labio fijo -


DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS	 	 	 
Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	6,5	DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS	 
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0	Rio de ubicación:	GORCH BLAU
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0	Municipio:	ESCORCA
*Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	93*	Vertiente:	BALEARES


En esta presa, a la que accedí tras pasar un túnel, no se puede acceder aguas abajo del paramento, sin embargo tiene numerosos miradores aguas arriba y es un lugar donde la gente se detiene a hacer fotos ya que el paisaje lo merece.

Vamos con las fotos

El cartel.




La presa por la parte de atrás.



Con menos zoom.



El embalse.



Desde el mirador.



Hasta aquí hemos llegado


Alguien decidió salvarla.



Más sola que la una.



Debía estar por ahí, supongo.



La última de Gorg Blau.




Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Continúo

Vamos ahora con la ficha del embalse de Cúber que tiene una capacidad de 4,64 Hm3 y que como ya he dicho recibe las aguas del Gorg Blau mediante una impulsión.


DATOS GENERALES		PRESA	
Nombre de la Presa:	CUBER	Tipo de Presa:	Gravedad
Otro Nombre:		Altura desde cimientos (m):	23
En fase de:	Explotación	Longitud de coronación (m):	200
Titular de la presa:	CDAD. BALEARES	Cota coronación (m):	750
Proyectista:	M-PASCUAL - EPTISA	Cota cimentación (m):	727
Categoría según riesgo:		Cota cauce (m):	730
Fin de las obras:	01/01/1972	Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	18
Recrecimiento:	--	Nº de desagües:	0
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0996484 - 4419667	Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - - 	Nº de aliviaderos:	1
Usuarios:	- - 	Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	80,000 - 
		Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 
DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS			
Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	7,32	DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS	
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0	Rio de ubicación:	SON TORRELLA
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0	Municipio:	ESCORCA
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	78	Vertiente:	BALEARES


El cartel.



Derroche de medios para que no accedan los vehículos.



Este es mucho más accesible caminando.



El Puig Major con su instalación de radionavegación. Antes, cuando lo montaron los americanos, por los años 50, eran dos bolas más pequeñas y rebajaron la altura del pico, para hacer la explanada en unos nueve metros. Vamos un desastre visual en toda regla.



Llegando al embalse. Sólo, tranquilo, viendo el paisaje, con poca calor en un principio, a la vuelta con la subida sudada espectacular.



Una vista atrás para ver la cola.



El paramento aguas arriba.



Los aliviaderos de labio fijo.



Desde el estribo izquierdo de la presa.



El camino de la coronación.



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Continúo

Desde el centro de la coronación.




Desde el otro estribo.



Aguas abajo desde el estribo derecho.



Comienzo a bajar.



Restos de algún animal que pasó a mejor vida.



La típicas surgencias en el cauce aguas debajo de la presa.



El cuenco amortiguador.



Esa ventana al Puig Major, lástima de bola.


La conducción del agua.



El valle por donde se va



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Termina.

Unas panorámicas.
La primera del Gorg Blau.



La segunda del lateral del embalse de Cúber



La tercera desde la coronación de Cúber.




Unos acompañantes confiados. El enfoque automático me jugó una mala pasada.



Aquí las enfoqué mejor.



Esto es todo espero que os haya refrescado un poco todas estas imágenes.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy he aprovechado que el avión ha despegado hacia el norte y he podido hacer con el móvil, desde la ventanilla, esta foto de los dos embalses de la isla de Mallorca.

Como se puede ver están muy próximos y bastante bajos de nivel; el de más arriba es el de Gorg Blau y el de abajo es el de Cúber.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pedazo de foto perdiguera.

Pero les falta que les caigan un par de tormentillas, que con esos cerracos al lado, le tiene que caer bastante agua.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa foto tocayo, gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto preciosa :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Pedazo de foto perdiguera.
> 
> Pero les falta que les caigan un par de tormentillas, que con esos cerracos al lado, le tiene que caer bastante agua.


Esas cumbres son las más altas de la isla.
El pasado miércoles por la noche hubo una tormenta multicelular que provocó un tornado que ha ocasionado daños en el monasterio de Lluc por valor de 1,8 millones y en varias masías, estas sin valorar. El monasterio está a unos 10 km en línea recta del embalse del Gorg Blau.
¿Los que os dedicáis ver estas cosas no lo sabíais? Yo me enteré ayer leyendo la prensa local.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esas cumbres son las más altas de la isla.
> El pasado miércoles por la noche hubo una tormenta multicelular que provocó un tornado que ha ocasionado daños en el monasterio de Lluc por valor de 1,8 millones y en varias masías, estas sin valorar. El monasterio está a unos 10 km en línea recta del embalse del Gorg Blau.
> ¿Los que os dedicáis ver estas cosas no lo sabíais? Yo me enteré ayer leyendo la prensa local.


Sí, si lo sabía. Lo que pasa es que no lo puse por aquí. Pero lo vi en las noticias y en Cazatormentas.

----------


## Milc

Hola, estoy realizando un trabajo de la universidad sobre estos embalses y no hay manera de averiguar el nombre completo del proyectista (M. Pascual) ni ninguna otra información sobre él. ¿Alguna idea de cómo obtenerlo? Gracias por adelantado.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola, estoy realizando un trabajo de la universidad sobre estos embalses y no hay manera de averiguar el nombre completo del proyectista (M. Pascual) ni ninguna otra información sobre él. ¿Alguna idea de cómo obtenerlo? Gracias por adelantado.


Lamento no haber podido ver este tema hasta ahora:

El nombre completo del proyectista es  Mariano Pascual Fortuny, Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos; en aquella época, o posteriormente, fue el Delegado de Obras Públicas en Baleares.

----------

